# What motivates your Vape Spend?



## BWS (11/1/16)

Hi all

I am co-founder and Administrator of an Audio/Video forum here in SA (it's the only one I think) and as you may imagine it is full of AV nuts and enthusiasts each with various motives for their parting with hard earned cash on AV kit. A debate that comes up quite frequently there is : Do you spend money on AV hardware for the sake of the hardware or is the experience of the music/video what drives your spending habits. Basically are you a Equipment-o-phile or a music-o-phile? if you get my meaning.

Above paragraph not meant for punting or advertising of the forum (I deliberately omitted its name) but merely to give what follows, some context 

After seeing numerous Youtube videos on vaping, I notice a common theme sometimes of the presenter having LOADS of vape kit.

So I got to thinking if the same applies to vaping. Do you buy vape kit for the pursuit of the best kit, the most expensive kit does not necessarily mean best results, this is true in the AV world as well.(Equipment-o-phile) or is the flavour and enjoyment of the vape (vape-o-phile) and the kit you buy is just a tool to give you that flavour/enjoyment?

I'm keen to know your thoughts


----------



## Sebastian (11/1/16)

Me personally, its all about the flavour and the clouds. So trying to find the best Vape combo that can provide both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/1/16)

I think its a bit of everything, we're chasing that elusive "perfect wave" for which a particular board might give the ultimate ride. 
Then you hear of a new low drag shark skin clad fin which could give a more superior control in the wave etc etc.
I like MTL largely because my lungs dont contain the taste buds, therefore I have a particular setup in mind and am largely driven with that in mind.
However when new equipment comes out I usually try to imagine if it will fit any scenario that I could conceivably imagine, usually the answer is yes, so then it becomes a toss up between _want_ or _need._

Like the new MiniVolt, looks like an awesome tiny package for maybe a nite out scenario, do I need it? no, although Im very tempted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/1/16)

if it's shiney

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (11/1/16)

Using the definition in the OP, I would class myself as a vape-o-phile.

I see my equipment as a tool, which hopefully still performs its original task for many years to come. 

The quality and flavour produced from my device is already perfect for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (11/1/16)

FOMO mostly lol. But honestly, I've got a problem where I think something I haven't owned might be better than what I currently have (always chasing the better and easier)

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/16)

That hassle free perfect flavour!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (11/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> That hassle free perfect flavour!


+1 on that for me for the delivery devices. Then, of course, the search for great juices to enjoy on those devices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> That hassle free perfect flavour!



Read that as - if its shiney

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Waine (11/1/16)

My purchases are motivated by "relaiability" first and foremost. Then the OCD kicks in and I start adding to my collection in search of the elusive bigger, better and more exciting piece. I have been like that with many "hobbies in my life. This one, I can see, will be no exception.


----------



## Cave Johnson (11/1/16)

I, like many people on the forum, suffer from GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome) and new shiny stuff triggers us.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (11/1/16)

Interesting thread @BWS

Hardware wise - i think i have great setups for most occasions but curiosity is the main driver for occasionally buying something with supposedly a better vape....

Juice wise - well thats where my weakness lies. I love the juices - especially the great local ones coming out. I love trying them just because i love the excitement of loading a new juice and discovering what it tastes like. I still get very excited when I've carefully prepped a device for a first time tasting. That excitement drives me to buy more - and of course, the possibility of finding a gem, albeit quite rare to find one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BWS (11/1/16)

Silver said:


> Interesting thread @BWS
> 
> 
> 
> Juice wise - well thats where my weakness lies. I love the juices - especially the great local ones coming out. I love trying them just because i love the excitement of loading a new juice and discovering what it tastes like. I still get very excited when I've carefully prepped a device for a first time tasting. That excitement drives me to buy more - and of course, the possibility of finding a gem, albeit quite rare to find one.



Well that sums it up for me as well, finding new flavours and combinations etc. I do the same with music, constantly looking for artists that push themselves in terms of creativity and ability. No doubt you want to get the best possible kit within your means to enjoy the flavours and Juices, but surely you don't need 10 devices


----------



## Silver (11/1/16)

BWS said:


> Well that sums it up for me as well, finding new flavours and combinations etc. I do the same with music, constantly looking for artists that push themselves in terms of creativity and ability. No doubt you want to get the best possible kit within your means to enjoy the flavours and Juices, but surely you don't need 10 devices



You are right, I dont NEED 10 devices, but its a bit more involved 

You see, there are 5 Reos which are my trusty workhorses
- Grand/RM2 for fruity juices and another one for hardcore tobacco setups
- two Grand/Nuppins for lung hits. (One came later because i started enjoying lung hits more.)
- Reo Mini mainly for travel purposes

Then the Evod/iStick is backup for travel and for first morning vapes.

The Lemo1/Sig is my desk device for at the computer and a master at fruity menthols. No squonking needed and not a massive throat hit or for big clouds that obscure my screen. The perfect big fire button so I can fire easily without really concentrating.

The other three devices are more for testing and just to evaluate certain things like when testing different juices when the others are "busy"

They all serve a purpose...

But in all honesty, i could realistically cull it to the first seven.


----------



## Ernest (11/1/16)

Paranoia plays a big part, because I need to vape or I'll start smoking again. So I need one to vape and I need one for backup, but what if... so I need another... and another...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (11/1/16)

I want it, now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/16)

Ernest said:


> Paranoia plays a big part, because I need to vape or I'll start smoking again. So I need one to vape and I need one for backup, but what if... so I need another... and another...



We had a similar discussion a while back on a different thread

I think we were discussing the ideal number of full setups.

I can't remember what the outcome was - but there was definitely an element of backup - so two devices is an absolute must - but then different juices came into play - and I think to have at least two or three juices on the go helps with getting bored with a flavour and helps with vaper fatigue. (where you sometimes stop tasting a juice properly when you vape it all the time)

I would therefore say that 3 or 4 devices is probably a minimum - but the more the merrier...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## zadiac (11/1/16)

I love my vape equipment and it's perfect, but there's always that little voice telling me it can be better, so the search for a better vape than what I already have, will probably go on forever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## andro (11/1/16)

When i like sonething ( and happen often) ill buy it . And if i like it a lot i try to buy everything related to it . Before were clones . Now only original s ( when possible off course )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (11/1/16)

Dna 200 rolo for home use this is when I wanna try out powerful builds . Rolo rx for my all day Travailing and my snow wolf use this when I'm lieing in bed. I love high powered devices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (11/1/16)

Well its easy to answer. Everything that was said already. That sums it up. I'm off ciggerets now 10days and feel better and not going back.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD (11/1/16)

On e liquid, I'm mostly motivated by fellow vapers reviews. 
Vaping has opened a door of flavors that I would never even considered when I was smoking, for instance, I was never a menthol smoker, in fact I hated menthol cigarettes lol 
Now, I have one device permanently loaded with a menthol 'joose', usually Tropical Ice.

On mods, I refer back to my smoking days again, I like the convenience of having a smoke at anytime, when ever I wanted, I was never without a pack or two and there was never a hassle. 
That's how my device should work as well.
Reliable, dependable, anytime, anywhere. I bought 2 Reo Grands.

On atomizers, it was simple for me, huge flavor and ease of use are the most important factors. The Origen Little 16 has been working flawlessly for me in this regard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit (11/1/16)

It's all about the flavour for me, constantly ordering new and different juices with different coils to try get the most out of my tanks or drippers. 

Although every now and then the need arises to try out new tech 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (11/1/16)

I agree with you Silver. One is never enough. My goal is to have 2 Mods for work. Perhaps one coil driven and one RDA. For home: 3 will suffice. One Coil Atomiser for going out ie socials, one RTA and One RDA, each with their own mods of course. I intend to buy the best quality possible. I like RDA's as you can try different juices quickly an effectively. 

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex_123 (11/1/16)

Many of those Youtube reviewers are sponsored or get stuff sent to them. Explains why they have a bookshelf of vape gear than books!

How I justify my vape budget?
Simple, I don't have to wake up the next morning smelling like an ashtray.
I was a casual smoker and that single reason is more than enough to stick to vaping.

On the other hand, I just can't resist not having something I really want!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (11/1/16)

I'm motivated by lust, fomo, envy & flavour. The usual.

P.S Great forum you have there @BWS - I hang around there myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (12/1/16)

Im motivated by curiosity.
I like to try different things constantly. Sometimes it works out and other times it doesnt. 

Im also a sucker for a good deal. The little voice inside always says 'that price wont come around again'.

With regards to jooses, im still trying to find my feet. I am trying to hone in on my particular taste and the only way to do that is try everything 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (12/1/16)

I tend to go for juice. I wish more juice makers would make their ranges available in sample sizes. I know a lot of people who would love to buy a range of samples before commiting to buying juice. I am a part time student and full time office manager but thanks to the fact that I am a student, I cant afford to go nuts with juices. As for mods, I was lucky to have started when the evic mini was popular so that was my mod, plus i didnt like the kanger mod. That is why my next mod with be the cuboid cos its an evic with more power  So my battery will last longer. Altho I dont mind changing batteries as I go along during the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

